# Questions about John 7:19-22



## Toasty (Nov 24, 2016)

John 7:19-22 states, "Did not Moses give you the Law, and yet none of you carries out the Law? Why do you seek to kill Me?” The crowd answered, “You have a demon! Who seeks to kill You?” Jesus answered them, “I did one deed, and you all marvel. For this reason Moses has given you circumcision (not because it is from Moses, but from the fathers), and on the Sabbath you circumcise a man."

Does the word "Law" refer to the Pentateuch in its entirety or just to God's commandments that are found in the Pentateuch?

Does the phrase "Moses has given you circumcision" imply that Moses wrote the Book of Genesis? The Book of Genesis teaches that circumcision is a sign of the Abrahamic Covenant.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 24, 2016)

Believe that Jesus in this Contex was referencing Mosaic Law of 10 Commandments, nd that he indeed was ascribing Moses as author!

NOT accomodating him as author as many today would say, butits actual author...


----------



## Toasty (Nov 25, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Believe that Jesus in this Contex was referencing Mosaic Law of 10 Commandments, nd that he indeed was ascribing Moses as author!
> 
> NOT accomodating him as author as many today would say, butits actual author...



Thank you.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 25, 2016)

You are welcome...

That is an error that seems to be creeping over into Christian circles, the idea that Jesus was accomadating Himself to the local beliefs and understanding, as He was either telling lies, or was wrong...

NEITHER view would be correct...


----------

